# 3speed stingray stick shifter



## spoker (Sep 14, 2012)

want to sell 3sprrd stick shifter,71 or newer,has the three holes in shifter,has round knob with a 3 in it,has original cable and shifter chain,including an nos schwinn cable,and nos pooper chain with spring,have the2 new decals that come with it,real nice unit will clean up to a solid 8,have 3 speed hubs but all i have left are 36 hole,$130.00,plus $20.00 shipping,$20.00 more wth hub and sipping would be $30.00,postal mo only sorry dont have a camera,thanks AJ


----------

